# free college courses for seniors



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

For those who live in or nearby NYS: any SUNY (State University of New York) college allows those 60 and over to audit courses, assuming there is an open seat after paying students have registered. This means you can take the courses free, but get no credit. The only expense in the 2 yr college where I am taking courses is for books which are hugely expensive, but the library has some on reserve that you can borrow for 2 hours at a time to read in the library.
As a senior audit student, you don't have to do homework, take quizzes/exams/write papers, although you can if you wish. You get as much out of it as you want.
Also, at least in the school where I am taking classes, you get a student ID card, allowing full use of the library, and a free parking sticker.
Nice deal.
There are so many courses in so many fields that there is something for everyone. I am in PA so being out of state is not a problem.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know about all states, but in Texas I think all the state schools offer something similar, and in the town where I live two of the private colleges do as well. I'm considering taking a couple of courses this coming fall.


----------

